

PyTennessee Schedule Announced - jam-python
http://www.pytennessee.org/schedule/

======
yawn
This is seriously impressive for < $50. If I could just convince the wife...

------
jskonhovd
This looks amazing for only 50 dollars. I hope my wife lets me go. This makes
me proud of my state. :')

